# A round trip to EMY. Departing Chicago 8/9/19. Departing EMY 8/13/19



## Steve4031 (Aug 9, 2019)

I have gotten enough feedback to know that people enjoy my on going trip reports of my travels on Amtrak. This one might be more interesting than most. 

As many of you know I’m a teacher in Chicago. The large urban school system operates without rhyme or reason sometimes. At the end of the last year I was not renewed at the school I was working at. Thus I had to find a new one for this upcoming year. After completing 136 online applications (those are not hard after you get the initial information in the computer) and interviewing 8 times I was offered a job 15 minutes after the interview Thursday 8/8/19. Of course I gleefully accepted. Then went home to pack. 

All week I’ve been tracking the red and black dots on AMS maps that represent 5 and 6. Lots of several hour delays due to different reasons. This morning at breakfast with my dad I did my normal perusal of train orders and nearly choked on my bagel lox and cream cheese. 5 and 6 had spent hours in Provo and Salt Lake City due to mud slides near Thistle. As I write this both trains are still sitting. I’m on the Metra approaching Union station. 

I am relaxed and ready for this trip.


----------



## Steve4031 (Aug 9, 2019)

There is a new procedure, at least for me, where the agent issues a laminated card with a colored dot on it. The directions on the card tell the passengers to show each time one enters the lounge. It is to be returned when one boards their train. My dot is yellow. I’m not sure if this indicates day of week or the train that I am departing on.


----------



## chakk (Aug 9, 2019)

Steve4031 said:


> There is a new procedure, at least for me, where the agent issues a laminated card with a colored dot on it. The directions on the card tell the passengers to show each time one enters the lounge. It is to be returned when one boards their train. My dot is yellow. I’m not sure if this indicates day of week or the train that I am departing on.



In Calif, a pink dot on your driver's license signifies that you have agreed to donate all organs and tissues in the event of your demise.


----------



## Steve4031 (Aug 9, 2019)

The wait in the lounge was non eventful. I made and received phone calls, texts and emails. The one piece of drama was a guy with tattoos on his arms with two service dogs. At one point the dogs barked. They were big enough dogs that the bite would be much worse than the bite. When I went to use the bathroom I saw that some plain clothes police officers were questioning him about the dogs. It seemed a calm conversation that was none of my business so I ignored the proceedings. 

Boarding occurred about 1:45 pm. It’s 2:11pm and we are now departing. 

The SCA is good. She has packages of m&ms and stuff at the service area. I’m in the 533 car right side.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Aug 9, 2019)

Interesting comments about the Chicago Education system Steve.Reminds me of the Washington DC School Operations from when I lived there many moons ago.

Looking forward to your Adventures on the Zephyrs, looks like they're back in Operation but bet the Freight Congestion will be a problem!


----------



## Steve4031 (Aug 9, 2019)

We are doing better today than yesterday and the day before. Both days 5 was 2 hours 45 minutes late at Burlington. Today we are 1 hour late. We just put in the dessert orders. Reggie Howard is the LSA. I’ve had him before. He remembered me immediately. That’s cool. 

I showered before Galesburg. I was hot and sticky and itchy. So it seemed the thing to do. I’m feeling great.


----------



## Steve4031 (Aug 9, 2019)

We have not run above 50 mph since leaving Galesburg. Now out of Burlington we are still loafing along at 30 mph.


----------



## Steve4031 (Aug 9, 2019)

Arriving Mt Pleasant. Shortly after my post on the slow running we got up to 79 mph. Thus we are still an hour late.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Aug 9, 2019)

I believe the color dot is the train. I had a blue one yesterday (perfect color for me  ) and I saw at least one other color, which I think was for the Pere Marquette (sp). I was wondering if it might be north tracks vs south tracks??


----------



## basketmaker (Aug 9, 2019)

Met a tatted young (homeless) man just out of rehab near Chicago that was heading to west (California Zephyr) to try and start a new life. Very nice and intelligent young man. He had a rescued pit bull service (by court order) dog with him in the lounge. I sat in one of the double seats in the Lounge and chatted with him for some time. His pooch was the sweetest and calmest dog I have ever met. As we chatted the dog was lying on the floor at his feet and I assume wanted a change of scenery. So he jumped up next to me in the double seat, plopped his head in my lap and went to sleep. Passengers expressions through the Lounge looks ranged from a big grin to utter terror (remember it was one of those deadly pit bulls!). It was fun just watching their faces.


----------



## MikefromCrete (Aug 10, 2019)

I don't think a trained "service dog" should be jumping up on a seat.


----------



## OBS (Aug 10, 2019)

As always, thanks for the report on your trip.


----------



## Steve4031 (Aug 10, 2019)

I think I got a video of Agent video taping the Train. At Ottumwa I took a quick walk on the platform decision And all Tom while I walked around on the platform and gloves and Flecher were still running about an hour late but we're making good time across Iowa. I want to do wound care and I love Luke beer and Eminem's as a snack and just chill for a while and now I'm going to head back and go to bed


----------



## Steve4031 (Aug 10, 2019)

I had a pretty good night sleep we managed to lose another 45 minutes or so and are now running two hours late. Interesting thing is that people do not really understand time zones. The dining car was supposed to open at 6 AM on mountain time so people set their alarm for 6 AM or you get up for 6 AM and alarm went off at 6 AM central. They walk into the lounge or diner expecting it to be open. 

We met a very late 6 at Benkelman, Nebraska. Took photos of poor quality because this was a rarity.


----------



## Steve4031 (Aug 10, 2019)

What ever Padding we have between Fort Morgan and Denver has been eaten up by meeting with freight trains. We’ve stopped or slowed at nearly every siding since Roggen. The conductor has just informed us that we are now waiting for a freight train that is 15 minutes away. End result arrive Denver 10:00 am. I’m just chilling listening to the Rolling Stones on my head phones.


----------



## Steve4031 (Aug 10, 2019)

We are now on the move. Conductor announced that dispatch promised no more delays. Then a few minutes later the LSA announces over PA that the steam table will need attention from mechanical in Denver. Conductor confirmed “Steam table Mechanical Code Blue”. I am now wondering what code blue means.


----------



## Steve4031 (Aug 10, 2019)

I have the scanner out. I can here the crew discussing departure clearance with dispatch. We were given clearance but are still sitting. I’d we depart momentarily a 2 hour 30 minute delay is manageable and could be made up. 

A few photos from Denver.


----------



## chakk (Aug 10, 2019)

Steve4031 said:


> I have the scanner out. I can here the crew discussing departure clearance with dispatch. We were given clearance but are still sitting. I’d we depart momentarily a 2 hour 30 minute delay is manageable and could be made up.
> 
> A few photos from Denver.



Nice 10-6 sleeper PV on the side track in DUS.


----------



## basketmaker (Aug 10, 2019)

MikefromCrete said:


> I don't think a trained "service dog" should be jumping up on a seat.


Never said he was trained!


----------



## flitcraft (Aug 10, 2019)

Well, if he wasn't a trained service animal, he shouldn't have been there. Amtrak's policies are very clear: trained service animals are fine, emotional support animals are not included within the allowable service animals, but they can travel if they meet the pet restrictions: 25 dollar pet fee, under 20 pounds, and must be in a carrier. The last two don't appear to be true here. 

Also, even for trained support animals, they must be on the floor, not on seats, unless the person's disability requires that. 

Just because this particular crew let the passenger get away with this, doesn't mean the next crew will turn a blind eye to the rules. And, it would be a shame for someone already struggling in life to get kicked out of the train or else denied boarding in the first place because they didn't know the policies.


----------



## basketmaker (Aug 10, 2019)

He did have a specific court (if I remember it was from Cook County, IL) order addressed to Amtrak that stated that the dog was to be considered a legal service animal for this individual. And that all ADA regulations apply. And you are correct he kinda exceeded the 20# limit!


----------



## Steve4031 (Aug 10, 2019)

Lost another 30 minutes leaving Denver . The conductor announced that the train had to back to clear a switch so a freight could pull through. He stated that there was a miscommunication which caused this too happen. Apparently no rules were broken and we are happily under way.

I meant to post in Denver but forgot to hit submit.


----------



## Steve4031 (Aug 10, 2019)

We are currently 3 hours late and 8 minutes out of Glenwood Springs. There were several mooners. It is one of my goals in life to catch one in a photograph and then post on Facebook book with the caption, “Do you know where your ass is?” If I knew how to put it on a milk carton I wood. Then have people share until the mooner finds himself.


----------



## Steve4031 (Aug 10, 2019)

These are G rated. I promise.


----------



## Steve4031 (Aug 10, 2019)

The dining car crew has been excellent. The Cook is awesome. Angus burger was best I ever have had on Amtrak.


----------



## gaspeamtrak (Aug 10, 2019)

Hi Steve. Enjoying your trip report !
Just wondering? I'm taking the Zephyr # 5 in the middle of September 
Can you tell me where car "532" is that the first sleeper from the crew car?
Do they sell space in the crew car still?

If you care you can see my trip itinerary in "NS VIA FAN'S " Via's Ocean adventure"
Thank you for sharing !!!


----------



## Steve4031 (Aug 10, 2019)

I will take a look at your trip report. Right now the consist is 2 engines, baggage car, transition sleeping car and the 533, 532, 531, diner, sightseeing lounge car, and coaches. The 533 car is added for the summer I don’t know when it comes off. When it does the 532 will be behind the transition sleeping car.


----------



## Steve4031 (Aug 10, 2019)

These two photos sum up the day. Perfect.


----------



## Steve4031 (Aug 11, 2019)

We had been making good time until Fernley Nevada. There are problems with signals and freight traffic. Originally going to be 2 hours 18 late at Reno but now it’s getting closer to 2:45 late. 

The diner crew continues to do s good job. One can see the fatigue. Any drink that was not coffee at Breakfast had to be asked for more than once. My SCA had perfect opportunity to make room at breakfast but didn’t. She saw me leave at 6 am and I said she could make the room up. She said she would but must have been distracted. She’s stopped by to reassure me that she would do it. I just rolled the mattress up and left it on the other seAt. I’m not really bothered by this just providing updates. She’s been pleasant and willing to help the entire trip. 

I have two nights in Emy. But I booked two one way tickets. I wonder if the Reno Dublin Donut Boys will visit me.


----------



## Steve4031 (Aug 11, 2019)

No Donut Boys. An answer to the question of how a reserved train has a shortage of seats. There were passengers on today’s train scheduled to connect to busses in Reno. The train was late so these people missed the busses and were told to stay there n the train to Sacramento. The train was originally sold out Reno Sacramento so now you have some people sitting in the lounge car or standing on a reserved train.


----------



## Steve4031 (Aug 12, 2019)

Ultimately we arrived Emeryville at 5:42. 1 hr 32 late. Had a nice night at the hgi Emeryville. Now going to ride cable cars and street cars. 

The views of San Francisco are from my room. I’m taking EmeryGoaround to BART. I was surprised to see the Tsunami zone sign. That woke my butt up better than a cup of Coffee.


----------



## Steve4031 (Aug 12, 2019)

San Francisco has the clipper card which can be used on BART, MUNI, and CAltrans plus the system in San Jose and the SMART train in Sonoma county. I used it to board BART and the loaded a 12 dollar day pas on it for MUNI. Since 1 cable car ride is a whopping 7 dollars the pass is paid off after 2 rides on cable cars. After my roundtrip on the California line the pass was paid off. Everything I ride after 11 am will be free. 

My first street car is the J line. The car had long nyc style benches along the sides. I think these cars are very new. Saw one deadheading earlier on what looked like a test run.


----------



## Steve4031 (Aug 12, 2019)

These are of that new street car that I described in the earlier post.


----------



## flitcraft (Aug 12, 2019)

Really enjoying your report and especially the photos. I hope you report on the way back, too.


----------



## Steve4031 (Aug 12, 2019)

flitcraft said:


> Really enjoying your report and especially the photos. I hope you report on the way back, too.



I will report on the trip back too. I’m eating lunch at Frog Harbor Fish House. Great food and view.


----------



## Steve4031 (Aug 12, 2019)

Not so impressed with the CALTRAIN station at 4th and King. After tapping in you stand in a line even though the station is sitting there.

The seating is different. The seats in each half face the vestibule. So half the car rides forward and half backwards. Seats cannot be turned.


----------



## Steve4031 (Aug 12, 2019)

Every time I ride the baby bullet I keep nodding off. So I missed most of the ride. This has happened three times now. Though I was awake to see a few catenary poles. Don’t remember where though . . .

Now on Capitol Corridor train


----------



## Steve4031 (Aug 12, 2019)

The California cars ride very well. They are quiet and smooth. I wonder if they have a quiet car. Been listening to this woman analyze her relationship for past 30 minutes.


----------



## Steve4031 (Aug 13, 2019)

Once I arrived Emeryville I decided to walk to Trader Joe’s to load up on snacks for the trip back to Chicago. This time I’m trying peanuts as my source of fiber. And the strangest thing I saw on the internet was that dark chocolate was also a source of fiber. Hi Penny I know you are reading this with a smile. 

On the walk back I saw this motorcycle cop follow the black car into the parking lot. I thought the motorcycle looked cool. I remember watching ChiHPs religiously as a kid. So this was kind to of fun to see. No disrespect to the person who got pulled over. 

Couldn’t resist another view of San Francisco.


----------



## Asher (Aug 13, 2019)

Steve4031 said:


> I will report on the trip back too. I’m eating lunch at Frog Harbor Fish House. Great food and view.


Enjoying trip and photos. That old cargo ship in the background is a WW2 Liberty ship. Jeremiah O'Brien. .I think it's the only Victory in existence.


----------



## Steve4031 (Aug 13, 2019)

That’s pretty awesome. My 93 year old dad was in the Merchant Marines and he was stationed there n a liberty ship.


----------



## Steve4031 (Aug 13, 2019)

I’m now sitting at EMY waiting for 6. I enjoy sitting outside in the fresh air. Great for train watching too.


----------



## Steve4031 (Aug 13, 2019)

6 did not pull into EMY until 9:23. The announcement stated delay was caused by PTC issues. As an educator I had brain lock issues thinking parent teacher conference rather than positive train control.

Once I had boarded I received an update from Amtrak that 6 would leave at 9:40 am.


----------



## Steve4031 (Aug 13, 2019)

We actually departed at 9:34. In on the right side. This is good. I was on the right side going out. I’m in room 14 for this trip. I like the lower level.


----------



## Maglev (Aug 13, 2019)

I'm enjoying your trip report and photos!

Are you in a Superliner I or Superliner II?


----------



## Steve4031 (Aug 13, 2019)

I have had refurbished superliner one cars for both trips. The car on 5 had the touch buttons for calling the attendant and turning on the lights. This one has the older push button controls.


----------



## Steve4031 (Aug 13, 2019)

I stand corrected. I am in a Superliner 2. Was not paying attention the first time around. There is a card describing tipping practices in multiple languages. This is a first.


----------



## Asher (Aug 13, 2019)

Steve4031 said:


> That’s pretty awesome. My 93 year old dad was in the Merchant Marines and he was stationed there n a liberty ship.


I don't want to Shanghai your trip, but really find it interesting your dad served on a Liberty. They were different than later ships, they had Reciprocating engines.


----------



## Steve4031 (Aug 13, 2019)

We are in Truckee. Lunch in the diner was good. The crew is friendly but needs experience to gain more efficiency.


----------



## Steve4031 (Aug 13, 2019)

Well I’m a little Annoyed with the diner crew. I selected 5:30 seating. I heard an announcement for the 5:15 seating. Did not even know there was such a thing. I went up at 5:30 and walked in and was told I was late. I was not happy about. If you want to start at 5:15 that’s fine. Then write that on the slip. They claimed that they stated the announcement at at 5:15 was for 5:30. Waiter made a few snide comments after this. I eventually told him I had had enough. And I did not leave a tip. 

They called 6:30 at 6:20. That was a clear announcement. 

I suspect they are trying to get to bed early because they lose an hour of sleep each night. I support that but not the snide remarks.


----------



## Steve4031 (Aug 14, 2019)

Woke up early around 2:30 am and did my shower routine. Then went back to sleep. I remember Salt Lake City. But did not get up to look outside. After we left Salt Lake City I went to the use the bathroom and it was out of service. The SCA informed me of that they would try to fix it in Provo.


----------



## basketmaker (Aug 14, 2019)

Steve4031 said:


> What ever Padding we have between Fort Morgan and Denver has been eaten up by meeting with freight trains. We’ve stopped or slowed at nearly every siding since Roggen. The conductor has just informed us that we are now waiting for a freight train that is 15 minutes away. End result arrive Denver 10:00 am. I’m just chilling listening to the Rolling Stones on my head phones.


Lochbuie (Tonville Freight Station) is used regularly for crew change. But #5 is regularly pulled into the Barr siding after Lochbuie for a northeast bound freight.


----------



## Steve4031 (Aug 14, 2019)

We will be arriving Denver early. Right now we are in the suburbs. Once the back up move is completed we will know how early. Noon pacific did it’s job. Most of the delays seem to occur on BNSF though in the last couple of days there has been improvements. 

Of course the ride through Utah and Colorado are spectacular. I’ve included pictures of Nevada after Winnemucca as well.


----------



## Steve4031 (Aug 14, 2019)

We arrived Denver at 6:23. Early in spite of having to wait for a freight train. Did the platform walk. Now catching my breath. Feeling the mile high effect.


----------



## Sauve850 (Aug 14, 2019)

Thanks for all the pictures. CZ is a great ride!


----------



## Steve4031 (Aug 15, 2019)

Amazing!! I missed the call to dinner again. I had the 7:30 pm dinner reservation. I suspected they might move it up some so I made Lauren to be in my room before 7 pm. At 7:30 I walked back and was again told the time had changed. I heard many announcements in the 631 car, but not these dinner announcements. It was strange. 

They seated me next to a big guy and m big too. My left Butt cheek was half off the seat in the aisle. I politely explained to LSA my predicament. I stated that this also was not fair to the guy sitting by the window. They graciously moved me. 

I enjoyed breakfast this morning too. Overall this crew was pretty nice so I sent in a positive email about them.


----------



## Steve4031 (Aug 15, 2019)

This morning I had a run in with the lounge car attendant. He’s not the brightest bulb on the lamp. This is the letter I emailed Amtrak. 

This incident occurred on the last day of the trip. I went to the lounge car to purchase a snack and beverage. The attendant was not very friendly to begin with because I was apparently interrupting his conversation with the conductor when I entered the lower level of the lounge car. I purchased 2 bags of Doritos and 2 root beers. I sat down at one and f the tables and began reading. 

He started playing music in n his phone. I asked him to turn it off. He told me that’s my phone ringing. He never accepted a call. He did turn the music off. A minute later he comes over and says you can read up stairs, now t here. The told him the announcements for the duration of my trip stated that those tables were for eating. I explained I was eating and reading. He repeated his statement in an intimidating tone. I told him I would leave when I was done eating. This individual needs to understand where his priorities should be. They should be waiting on passengers rather than conversations about our her passengers with other employees. He should follow Amtrak’s policy of no music without head phones.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Aug 15, 2019)

Another piece of deadwood that the Flyboys should Weed out instead of the hardworking,excellent Autotrain OBS!!!


----------



## Steve4031 (Aug 15, 2019)

We are on the home stretch now. We should arrive Chicago between 4:00 and 4:15 barring unexpected delays. This was a great trip. Every Amtrak employee except for the lounge car attendant did a great job.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Aug 15, 2019)

Now that the Starlight has been downgraded, the Zephyr is my favorite LD Train!


----------



## Asher (Aug 16, 2019)

Enjoyed your trip reports and photos. That 2:30 am shower is a tad early for me thou.


----------

